#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] Savannah Cat

## 擇擇

好棒的貓咪～
滿大隻的，但很和藹可親。

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuiKbnA3w0Q&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


好像是不同隻，雖然也很大隻。
生小貓><
可愛啊～～～
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNuBQloC88&feature=relmfu[/youtube]

----------

